# My 180 to date.



## Wolfenrook (11 Dec 2008)

Just an update of how my Rio 180 planted is looking these days:-







Ade


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2008)

Cool!!!!

Sam


----------



## mr. luke (14 Dec 2008)

i love it 
ive already said so on uk shrimp though


----------



## Spider Pig (15 Dec 2008)

Nice jungle. what sort of sword is that?


----------



## Wolfenrook (18 Dec 2008)

Thanks, the big sword on the left is a red flame (it's much redder now since switching to tubes with more lumens in the blue wavelengths), a lovely cultivar.  I have 3 young ones growing in there as well (daughter plants of the big one) and about 5 echinodorus cordifolius 'marbled queen' as well (again, started with just the 1 parent plant) with lovely marbling on the leaves that again has become much clearer since changing to bluer lighting.

It will look much better once the stems have grown back in though, they got seriously pruned back when I added some new ludwigia arcuata and shinnersia rivularis 'weiss grun' (the arcuata was from cuttings out of my snowball tank).

Ade


----------

